# Beans Foundry, Dudley



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)

Following our trip to Brandauer Pressings, we moved on to see Beans Foundry in Dudley. It was industry on a large scale and only closed in 2005 following the demise of Longbridge - their only / main customer. 

Reaperman knows more about the history of the place but it was a very interesting explore and even more so, to see how things had rapidly gone downhill in the space of almost exactly 2 years...

photos to follow.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Foxylady (Oct 12, 2007)

That is so sad to see the plaque commemorating the first and last casting just chucked on the floor like that. 
Very interesting explore and pics Mr B.
Btw, were there any long grooves in the foundry floor? The reason I ask is that when I was at art college we had a field trip to a working foundry in Brierly Hill and the molten metal was poured into grooves to make bars. It literally shot along at an extremely fast pace...rather scary but really interesting.

Cheers


----------



## worldoftheshadows (Oct 12, 2007)

mr_bones said:


>



Loving that picture!  That dated security cabins quite class isnt it?

Good to see you all had a good time - really sorry i couldnt make it 


Dave


----------



## indy (Oct 12, 2007)

looking good fatman,
nice pics,
that security bloke looks well dodgy mate,


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

hehehe, oh yes, he was well dodgy, kept following us around all over the site 

Cheers mr b, I'm really glad your pics inside the main foundry building have come out brilliant, mine are just ... well... black  Loved this place tho, the place was huge, but wasn't to sure about all those stairs and the high up bits lol  There was no way in the world I was gonna look down, attempted it twice, then gave up lol. 

I'll just tag my few of the outside on the end of your report (good report btw  )

View from the tower over the roof










Small workshop joined onto the main foundry building


----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## smileysal (Oct 12, 2007)

Cupboard crammed with books and paperwork





Small office




















This is what is left of the main area of the medical centre 





and the last one, the Security Cabin





Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey Mr B, did Indy just call you fatman? What a cheek!    

Nice pics Sal, btw.


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 13, 2007)

They didn't turn out too badly Sal, nice one.




Foxylady said:


> Hey Mr B, did Indy just call you fatman? What a cheek!
> 
> Nice pics Sal, btw.



Yep it's because of a time when we were at fullers earthworks and he SQUEEZED through a hole in a fence and i was eating a cornish pasty and when i tried i couldn't fit! Could also be because it looks like i have cleavage in my security picture (taken by RM)


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## mr_bones (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## slidingloopz (Oct 13, 2007)

after a shitty day, the picture of hot ladies sign cheered me up!


----------



## King Al (Oct 15, 2007)

mr_bones said:


> Yep it's because of a time when we were at fullers earthworks and he SQUEEZED through a hole in a fence and i was eating a cornish pasty and when i tried i couldn't fit! Could also be because it looks like i have cleavage in my security picture (taken by RM)





Great pic's everyone - how in the name of all thing rusty did that wheelchair get there?


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 15, 2007)

King Al said:


> Great pic's everyone - how in the name of all thing rusty did that wheelchair get there?



it's from the burnt out medical centre and isn't too sturdy!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 16, 2007)

Yet another excellent write-up and superb pictures peeps 
Gutted that I wimped out of this one now 
Still, I managed to spot two abandoned buildings in Bewdley that afternoon without even looking!! 
That Security chap looks a bit shifty -hope you didn't get any trouble from him?!! 

Lb


----------



## skittles (Oct 16, 2007)

Now I know where beans come from

I always feel a degree of sadness when going round such places


----------



## King Al (Oct 17, 2007)

skittles said:


> Now I know where beans come from



doesn't look very hygeneic


----------



## mr_bones (Oct 20, 2007)

Lightbuoy said:


> That Security chap looks a bit shifty -hope you didn't get any trouble from him?!!
> 
> Lb




I did, he started swearing


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice report very intresting, quality images to


----------



## krela (Oct 29, 2007)

IS it just me or does that closing casting say September 60th?


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2007)

krela said:


> IS it just me or does that closing casting say September 60th?



Had to have another look at that! It does look like it on first glance but peering closely I'm pretty sure it's 30. It's just that the downstroke on the 3 meets the curly bit at the bottom...if that makes sense!


----------



## King Al (Oct 30, 2007)

krela said:


> IS it just me or does that closing casting say September 60th?



I remember that day, twas a friday morn on a classicly cold 60th of sept... 

my my what eagle eyes


----------



## sparkyman (Jul 16, 2008)

*Deep sadness*

As an ex electrician at beans these photos are jaw dropping.
I could tell a story for every photot in here.

Thank you all for taking the time to post these pics they are sooooo nostalgic.

GP


----------



## orangeacid (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow looks like an impressive site! Must have been a lot of fun


----------

